# St. George Island, FL Questions



## blakefallin (May 12, 2015)

I'm going to be in St. George Island June 14-21.  I was wanting to do some surf/pier fishing.  I've never been there before.  Can anyone offer any advice as to the best spots, rig set-up and what I can expect to catch.  Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## teethdoc (May 12, 2015)

Are you staying on the plantation end or the state park end?


----------



## blakefallin (May 12, 2015)

Staying kind of in the middle but closer to State Park.


----------



## fish hawk (May 12, 2015)

Theres a lot of good threads on St George on the site.Do a search and type in St George island.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 12, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Theres a lot of good threads on St George on the site.Do a search and type in St George island.



X2. You are going at a really good time and should catch plenty of fish/species.


----------



## Fourfingers (May 12, 2015)

Stop at fishermans choice and talk to the people running it they will point you into the genral diretion with what been caught on bridges and around the area. There are some more bait stores on the island you can talk to owners and there usally pretty help full to.


----------



## blakefallin (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 12, 2015)

You will catch plenty of whiting from the surf just cast right where the waves are breaking with a small piece of shrimp. May even catch a straggler pompano at that time of year. Keep a rod rigged with a spoon and cast to any bait pods passing and fish breaking the water. I have caught trout and bluefish doing this. We take a kayak and paddle out larger baits (the whiting) on a big rod for sharks. I will be down in July can't wait! You can catch black drum, reds, and flounder from the surf. Just hope for no storms offshore that really tear the surf up because the seaweed can make surf fishing impossible. The redfish in my avatar was my sons first redfish caught in sikes cut on the west end of the island. There is also great wade fishing on the bay side in the state park. Good Luck!


----------



## teethdoc (May 12, 2015)

Throw a white and red jig or a gulp shrimp on a jig head on the bay side or at the east end of the state park.


----------



## jevett (May 13, 2015)

Taking the family next week and staying on the west end. Hopefully I can post some pics of the kids with nice fish! You will enjoy your stay there and find out how easy it is to catch fish by following the above advice.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 25, 2015)

*Just got back from SGI*

Just got back from SGI tonight, we were there 6 days and caught a bunch. Our rental house was in the middle of the island on the Gulf side. Fishing from the beach we caught spotted trout, red drum, pompano, whiting, flounder, shark, catfish, blue runner, pin fish, lady fish and angel fish. There's a trough that runs between the beach and a sand bar that's about 50 yards out, we caught a majority of the fish  by casting into the surf about 15-30ft out. Fished the pier that runs from SGI into the bay and caught 40+ catfish, really fun to catch, but not what I wanted to eat. Fished the small state park at the end of 6th street on the bay side and caught a bunch of stingrays and catfish also caught red drum. The state park on the Far East side of the island is a great spot, caught sea trout, Spanish mackerel, pompano, flounder, stingray, and a bunch more. Missed several big fish that we never got to see that broke our lines. As for bait we were having the best luck with peeled shrimp(picky fish) and we had a cast net and caught minnows. If you wanna get a good laugh and some exercise go out to the beach at night and chase fiddler crabs for bait. Hope this helps, good luck!!!!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 25, 2015)

*Sgi*

Red drum, pompano, and whiting


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 25, 2015)

*SGI Fish*

Whiting


----------



## JB0704 (May 25, 2015)

Looks like a great trip, HJ23.......is that a blue runner in the first pic?  You eat those?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 25, 2015)

It is and no cut it up for bait.


----------



## JB0704 (May 25, 2015)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> It is and no cut it up for bait.



I was wonderin', I always cut em up for shark bait.  May try smokin' one just to see how it works one of these days.  I'm headed to SGI in a few weeks, hope to have some pics like yours 

The pier is very good fishing at night, also.  Find the oysters, and, in between catfish there's plenty of whiting, trout, and the occasional redfish to be caught.  I always fish the beach in the day and the pier at night while I'm down.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 25, 2015)

*SGI Fish*

Sea trout


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2015)

Looks like a nice time and some fine eatin!!!


----------



## blakefallin (May 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot! Sounds like you guys stayed about the same spot we are going to be staying.  Nice Catch, hope we can do as well as you did!


----------



## ccherry (May 26, 2015)

That's a good week of fishing!


----------



## teethdoc (May 26, 2015)

Great write up.  Looks like yall wore em out!


----------



## ForsythGlock (May 26, 2015)

I am impressed, and jealous!  We have been going to SGI for 15 years, and I have NEVER caught that many fish.  When you fished the State Park, did you just fish off the beach, or did you go down and fish the pass between SGI and Dog Island?


----------



## Fourfingers (May 26, 2015)

Look like yall had a good time. Congrats on the catch


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 26, 2015)

ForsythGlock, we went to the end of the state park as far as you can go, there's a gate you have to go through(you have to ask and pay a little extra to go out there, they only allow 20 cars there so get there early). There's a trail that goes to the "beach" and it's a big flat sandbar. We caught  most stuff at the end of the sand bar where it drops off into the deep water. We used live shrimp, peeled shrimp and Minnows that we caught in the cast net.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 26, 2015)

That was out first trip down to SGI and we will be back for sure!!


----------



## Mike81 (May 28, 2015)

I am in st george now. Fishing off the beach has been great.  I have caught acouple dozen sea trout,one red fish, and a few flounder. Most of the trout are full of roe.  Last year the fluke bite was great in the evenings, however i cant buy a bite with it this year. I have been using gulp shrimp new penny color and 1/2oz. Red jig head.


----------



## ForsythGlock (May 28, 2015)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> ForsythGlock, we went to the end of the state park as far as you can go, there's a gate you have to go through(you have to ask and pay a little extra to go out there, they only allow 20 cars there so get there early). There's a trail that goes to the "beach" and it's a big flat sandbar. We caught  most stuff at the end of the sand bar where it drops off into the deep water. We used live shrimp, peeled shrimp and Minnows that we caught in the cast net.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## alan (May 29, 2015)

Great report guys! I will be there the June 6-13. Hope they are still biting!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 29, 2015)

The fishing area at the end of the park is definitely worth the extra money, it's even great for shelling as well if you have people with you that aren't fishing.


----------



## Klondike (May 30, 2015)

Been going for 15 years.  Only thing that stop you from catching fish is 10-20 mph winds out of the E / SE


----------



## southGAlefty (May 31, 2015)

I have hooked into some rather large sharks off the east end. Biggest one (that I saw) straightened out a big circle hook after he jumped a few times and put on a show. We were shark fishing though so we thought it was awesome. St. George is my favorite place in the whole world.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2015)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> That was out first trip down to SGI and we will be back for sure!!



Guys on bigbendfishing.net have been reporting the fishing to be real slow.  Looks like you had excellent luck though.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> I have hooked into some rather large sharks off the east end. Biggest one (that I saw) straightened out a big circle hook after he jumped a few times and put on a show. We were shark fishing though so we thought it was awesome. St. George is my favorite place in the whole world.



The east end and the cut between SGI and Dog Island is notorious for sharks.  I've seen some really big hammer heads in that area.  On deputy sheriff from here went down there about 10 years ago and was never seen again.  they are pretty sure he became one with a shark or sharks.  Be sure not to wade with any bait on your person.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> The east end and the cut between SGI and Dog Island is notorious for sharks.  I've seen some really big hammer heads in that area.  On deputy sheriff from here went down there about 10 years ago and was never seen again.  they are pretty sure he became one with a shark or sharks.  Be sure not to wade with any bait on your person.



10-4 on the wading part especially at the East End. I have seen some big ones swimming right against the shore.


----------

